# Why do medical students need a clinical clerkship?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Clinical clerkships include a period of medical education during which students – medical, nursing, dental, or otherwise – practice medicine under a health practitioner's supervision. A professional clerkship 's interest rests in integrating direct treatment with a patient response based on the knowledge obtained. Hands-on training offers a rare opportunity for students to cross the classroom and practice-based realms in order to develop the expertise required by health care professionals.

All Saints University furnishes our understudies with the imperative plans to do clinical clerkships at authorized ACGME-licensed/showing medical clinics in the United States and the UK. Understudies may likewise pick to work with our clinical group at authorizing showing emergency clinics in different nations based on their personal preference, after earlier understanding.


----------

